# 65 gallon eventually Cichlid tank



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)

I had my electric blue acara in a 10 gallon when it was small with a few red tail barbs. I knew i needed a larger tank for him. I found a 65 gallon 3' wide 18" deep 24" tall tank.
It had fish,plants, and a tun of stuff.
The 65 is now set up with sand substrate, emperor 400 filter, one power head, t-5 hood light

I just got rid of 9 of the fish that came with the tank.

My acara just ate the small tetra and killed the other one. the one was stuck in its mouth for a long time, 6 hours
he is about 3-4 in long

My 10 gallon tank is just on the cycle it was just to late

Can the angle fish live with the cichlids?

Thanks for any input


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Cichlids should only be kept with other Cichlids for the most part.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Based on your thread in the Décor forum, you may have some African cichlids in there as well. A 36" tank isn't very big for Africans...and I would not mix Angels and Africans. Not sure about the Acara with Africans.


----------



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks, I thought that was the case.


----------



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Auratus. Yellow lab. Kenyi. Not a good fit for a 36" tank.


----------



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)

what size would be ok?
how many would fit?
what can i put in a 65? 
Would The acara be ok?
Thans


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

jr2010 said:


> what size would be ok? 75g+
> how many would fit? 15+ fish
> what can i put in a 65? 3 foot tanks don't offer much room (a yellow lab species only tank will work)
> Would The acara be ok? Will outgrow tank
> Thans


----------



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for your help. 
I am new to this, I think I am going to re home the African, the yellow lab seems less aggressive. The other two are mean even at 1.5 in. 
Tanks again


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

jr2010 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> I am new to this, I think I am going to re home the African, the yellow lab seems less aggressive. The other two are mean even at 1.5 in.
> Tanks again


No worries. I am still fairly new myself. Cruise this site and its species profiles for more info. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_caeruleus.php (Yellow Labs) for example


----------

